# never expected quite this amount of attention



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

im sure many of you other owners have already noticed, but doesnt the GTR seriously grab attention? 
Every journey is an event for another road user because someone always waves, or at the lights you get the thumbs up or someone is taking a camera phone photo. 

For example,i was blatting near brands hatch today and coming up death hill towards the m25 i outgunned a tvr griffith who i thought might get a bit arsey as we pulled up to the lights. instead i got the thumbs up and the passenger saying 
"its stunning, but its bloody huge!" 

I knew the car would stand out but I have been taken aback by the amount of road presence the thing has and the number of stares and pointing fingers is creates.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

good man, I have noticed the same with my mates 35, especially in Central London. We were at the lights near marble arch and a whole row of Yanks stopped eating donuts and took pics of the car 

Its a wonderful feeling.

Umar.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

xsvoid said:


> . We were at the lights near marble arch and a whole row of Yanks stopped eating donuts and took pics of the car
> 
> Its a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Umar.


ROFLMAO:thumbsup:

The car certainly attracts eyes . . . now does it also attract chicks?? we will have to wait for some feedback on this .


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

"blatting" uh oh!... I hope you mean that you were accelerating gently up the 20 MPH limit when a TVR rolled backwards alongside you.

Great feedback, cheers, :smokin:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

First week I got the car in Singapore, I had a lot of this  Think there were at most 10 on the road then.

Now there are close to 300 R35s in Singapore, it's just run of the mill


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I got it since 3 days and got so much positive comments,people stopping at the gasstation,asking if they can take pictures etc....its a real headturner


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not sure the attention is getting just a bit irritating now, although I am surprised that it comes for all ages and walks of life, as opposed to just the PS3 generation

Sure there will be a few more around eventually, but given the overall sales programme they will be not be anywhere near as common as Porkers or Astons.

I think Porsche sold 10,000 cars in the UK in 07 or 08, so Nissan dropping 700 GTRs is small in comparison.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

doggiehowser said:


> First week I got the car in Singapore, I had a lot of this  Think there were at most 10 on the road then.
> 
> Now there are close to 300 R35s in Singapore, it's just run of the mill


Hope it doesn't get like that here in the UK!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Even if there are 300 in the UK, it's spread out a lot further, I'd expect. I think just Greater London itself is larger than the whole of Singapore hehe


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

doggiehowser said:


> Even if there are 300 in the UK, it's spread out a lot further, I'd expect. I think just Greater London itself is larger than the whole of Singapore hehe


:squintdan

Do you all think in about a year plus it will still turn heads etc? I guess it would as the R34 GTR does?!

Any idea how many R34s there are in the UK for comparison?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

_shaun_ said:


> :squintdan
> 
> Do you all think in about a year plus it will still turn heads etc? I guess it would as the R34 GTR does?!
> 
> Any idea how many R34s there are in the UK for comparison?


I'd say my 34 gets more glances than the 35.. must be where I live


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

duka said:


> I'd say my 34 gets more glances than the 35.. must be where I live


Have you got a 35 as well?
I would be very suprised if that were true as the 35 seems to be one of the most recognised cars ever. It gets attention from all ages and all demographics.
Im sure proper petrolheads are as likely to gawp at the R34 but the general public too?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Basicly the R32/33/34 GTRs get a lot of attention where ever you go with them in the EU. The UK is a bit like a UFO there: 
1) You not need to go far to see a skyline or any JDM import performance car
2) JDM car meets all over year
3) monthly magazines and TV coverage of JDM cars
ex . . . .

The EU has got non of this.

I would say that a standard R35 GTR gets a lot of attention, but an R32 GTR with an HKS streight piping and Drag exhaust turns 100% of the heads (mainly because of the noise . .lol)


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

blindswelledrat said:


> Have you got a 35 as well?
> I would be very suprised if that were true as the 35 seems to be one of the most recognised cars ever. It gets attention from all ages and all demographics.
> Im sure proper petrolheads are as likely to gawp at the R34 but the general public too?


strange but true, my 34 is sonic silver & the 35 is vibrant red so it should stand out a bit more....


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

The strangest things happen when you drive any GTR, I've seen people almost climbing out of their car windows to take photos on the motorway, or doing U turns just to follow you, I even had one guy run out and bow down in the middle of the road. I guess this must come as quite a shock to first time 
R35 owners, It's just something about GTR's, paying that much attention to say a Ferrari or Porsche driver would be different it would be more about congratulating a guy on the thicknes of his wallet but somehow with a GTR it's more about the car than the owner. 

For the person who asked about how many R34's there are in the UK well there were only 1100 or so ever built of these 100 or so were official UK imports plus the unofficial imports that are here, not sure of those numbers but there may possibly already be more R35's in the UK than R34's.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

blue34 said:


> I've seen people almost climbing out of their car windows to take photos on the motorway, or doing U turns just to follow you


or 17 year olds hanging out their Corsas/Saxos (no offense to these drivers I'm sure they're not ALL the same) windows trying to initiate a street race:GrowUp:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

blue34 said:


> well there were only 1100 or so ever built of these 100 or so were official UK imports plus the unofficial imports that are here, not sure of those numbers but there may possibly already be more R35's in the UK than R34's.


OK thanks mate. Wow thought that there were much more R34s about and a lot more made!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

peterpeter said:


> im sure many of you other owners have already noticed, but doesnt the GTR seriously grab attention?
> Every journey is an event for another road user because someone always waves, or at the lights you get the thumbs up or someone is taking a camera phone photo.
> 
> For example,i was blatting near brands hatch today and coming up death hill towards the m25 i outgunned a tvr griffith who i thought might get a bit arsey as we pulled up to the lights. instead i got the thumbs up and the passenger saying
> ...


Now in week 3, on motorways I am starting to get annoyed with the cars full of idiots that sit behind, accelerate past, then stay parallel (all faces glued to the glass) forcing you to brake and drop back. Today I had two of them on the motorway. I do think this car attracts idiot drivers.

Had someone filming me yesterday, he was well within a meter from my bootlid (in a 30!). I don't think they don't mean it! The GT-R just brings out the idiot in other drivers!

...Mad


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

blue34 said:


> .
> 
> For the person who asked about how many R34's there are in the UK well there were only 1100 or so ever built of these 100 or so were official UK imports plus the unofficial imports that are here, not sure of those numbers but there may possibly already be more R35's in the UK than R34's.




Lots more than 1100 R34's built mate ,quite a few thousend .I take it you mean one thousend one hundred ? 88 Uk cars as far as I know .Judging by the cars that were coming back in the Uk last year and the year before I would say there is probably round about 300 to 400 34's over here ,as a rough guess,over time quite a few have been written off /.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

madadd said:


> forcing you to brake and drop back.
> ...Mad


There is another way (!)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Apologies I missed off a zero 

R32 GTR - 43,934

R33 GTR - 16,422

R34 GTR - 11,310

thats includes all V-spec, N1 and race variants.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this'll be the next thing you'll get...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/36842-how-fast-mister-2.html


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> Even if there are 300 in the UK, it's spread out a lot further, I'd expect. I think just Greater London itself is larger than the whole of Singapore hehe


Doggiehowser, I used to live in Singapore and cars very crazily expensive. What is the price of a GTR there?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

ramsub said:


> Doggiehowser, I used to live in Singapore and cars very crazily expensive. What is the price of a GTR there?


depending on the exchange rate, taxation changes, it ranged from S$202k (the lowest I know of) to over S$300k


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> depending on the exchange rate, taxation changes, it ranged from S$202k (the lowest I know of) to over S$300k


so they are all imports? Isn't Nissan in Singapore delivering locally?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Nissan is sold through an official distributor in Singapore. They didn't bring in the GTR. 

They did however have a subsidiary that also brought in a grey import


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

stealth said:


> Lots more than 1100 R34's built mate ,quite a few thousend .I take it you mean one thousend one hundred ? 88 Uk cars as far as I know .Judging by the cars that were coming back in the Uk last year and the year before I would say there is probably round about 300 to 400 34's over here ,as a rough guess,over time quite a few have been written off /.


In Performance Car this month - official stats from Middlehursts. 80 UK cars were sold at £54,000 each.
37 BB, 19 silver, 11 red, 10 black and 3 yellow.
But yes, definitely at least that again if not more in imports.

R34s get that attention too, though I rather liked it when a Corsa blocked traffic to let me though. 

T


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

yeh it does get a lot of attention,an trust me the chicks love it too lol

was at modifiedlive at oulton park,must of been over 200 people taking pics of mine ,an walk right past a black gtr without stopping haha

one lad came over to me an said " is that a 370s? " wtf is a 370s pmsl looked at my mate an he looked at me an we laughed "no mate its not a 350z,its a gtr" not that it dont say gtr on the front grill badge lol he walked off a bit red faced..made my day that did lol


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

How cool is this I got a FREE can of Tango from my Pizza shop for having a cool car !!! lol :thumbsup:
The R35 is now fully run in and I am sure it would outrun the Star Ship Enterprise!!!! Warp speed Scottie !!!! :runaway::runaway:


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

madadd said:


> Now in week 3, on motorways I am starting to get annoyed with the cars full of idiots that sit behind, accelerate past, then stay parallel (all faces glued to the glass) forcing you to brake and drop back. Today I had two of them on the motorway. I do think this car attracts idiot drivers.
> 
> ...Mad


Haha this is doing my head in as well


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just wait till you get someone sitting about 4 foot from your rear bumper, taking pics on thier phone as they steer with thier knees!

mook


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> just wait till you get someone sitting about 4 foot from your rear bumper, taking pics on thier phone as they steer with thier knees!
> 
> mook



Allready happend to me...but Nissan has installed a pedal where they disappear very fast....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yup i had some "chavs" up me tail pipe in a boxster, it was so much fun to let them get so close, click the paddle down 2 notches and smoke em !!! However they give a big round of apluase !!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve said:


> yup i had some "chavs" up me tail pipe in a boxster, it was so much fun to let them get so close, click the paddle down 2 notches and smoke em !!! However they give a big round of apluase !!


Surely that would make the day of said 'chav' ?

Were my 'last Sunday 316i - one foot from my rear spoiler friends' not smiling so hard whilst filming me on their mobile phones, I might have considered it. 

But that would have only given them more enjoyment  

I think we'll all agree that the inconvenience is worthwhile though!

...Mad


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

has anyone got any pictures of people taking picture of your car?
pics of any crowds gathering?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

FlowersGTR said:


> has anyone got any pictures of people taking picture of your car?
> pics of any crowds gathering?


wish i had taken some pics at modified live,it got quite annoying after while so many coming upto it taking pics.tucking into a burger an looking up to click click pic taken


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*So the colour to have is Black!*



wheely said:


> yeh it does get a lot of attention,an trust me the chicks love it too lol
> 
> was at modifiedlive at oulton park,must of been over 200 people taking pics of mine ,an walk right past a black gtr without stopping haha



Thats good news so the colour to have is Black, you get all the fun and less of the indiscriminate attention!

:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Tetsuya said:


> Thats good news so the colour to have is Black, you get all the fun and less of the indiscriminate attention!
> 
> :chuckle:


hmmm

that is because it resembles a Passat from behind


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tetsuya said:


> Thats good news so the colour to have is Black, you get all the fun and less of the indiscriminate attention!
> 
> :chuckle:


Depends if your definition of fun is defined as "constantly washing your car" I suppose!

 :thumbsup:

D


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Depends if your definition of fun is defined as "constantly washing your car" I suppose!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> D


Like it.. :chuckle:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Depends if your definition of fun is defined as "constantly washing your car" I suppose!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> D



yeah then figure out what the hell you are gonna do with all those swirl marks you cannot get rid of


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My car was at Japfest today on the Miltek stand with Iain Litchfield, and I tell you even in the pouring rain there were still at least 20 people taking pictures. When it was dry (er) there were as many as 50 clambering over each other to take pictures !

Wonderfull, wish I had a fiver for every picture taken !! Would have paid for the fuel for BEUT out on track !!


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Picked mine up today and drove around for hours. Interest in the car was pretty non-existent apart from those that knew about it and even then they weren't that bothered. Was quite surprised really! But enjoyed the first miles playing with the MFD than worrying about what people think


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

just gets better

got pulled today in the gtr,after being told to get out the car like i just nicked it,i explained im in a wheelchair so cant just jump out lol

he then said he searching me an the car for drugs ffs 

how can you afford this?

i got compo from my accident!

an how much did you get?(not asked in nice manner)

enough!

an how much is enough exactly?

enough!!

so this went on ,as two more cops turned up to search me an the car(other two were polite).

jobsworth then pulls out the old tax disc which had the original reg number on,as i put my own plate on.he was suggestive in its nicked lol

after the search ect i was let go,given a form stating i had been searched for drugs due to inteligence WTF 

i also own a evo an a 200k boat ,does this make me a drug dealer

actualy i use the boat to smuggel pmsl 

he was one jealouse f****r:chairshot


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Wheely, plenty of those jealous F***ers around!! just ignore them mate and enjoy the car


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

:chairshot Pigs !! :chairshot 

Wonder who the informant was?

I remember once seeing a Black Range Sport HSE on the motorway some years ago, looked spanking new with blacked out windows, and the req D8UGS and the window tint in the back window had a marihuana leaf etched into it, :nervous: unbelievable, wonder if he ever got pulled.


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> :chairshot Pigs !! :chairshot
> 
> Wonder who the informant was?
> 
> I remember once seeing a Black Range Sport HSE on the motorway some years ago, looked spanking new with blacked out windows, and the req D8UGS and the window tint in the back window had a marihuana leaf etched into it, :nervous: unbelievable, wonder if he ever got pulled.


lol bet he didnt get pulled much

duno ,but on the form they gave me to say they searched,the bit where it says reason he put intelligence of having drugs ffs

pissed off coz now its probly marked an will get stopped all the time now


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

wheely said:


> just gets better
> 
> got pulled today in the gtr,after being told to get out the car like i just nicked it,i explained im in a wheelchair so cant just jump out lol
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that Wheely... most dibble are very nice and reasonable. Shame you got pc C*nt :runaway:

U.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

xsvoid said:


> sorry to hear that Wheely... most dibble are very nice and reasonable. Shame you got pc C*nt :runaway:
> 
> U.


pmsl, id say most police have a chip on their shoulders, its they way they speak to u that does me, but that only last so long, till u tell um!!!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

wheely said:


> lol bet he didnt get pulled much
> 
> duno ,but on the form they gave me to say they searched,the bit where it says reason he put intelligence of having drugs ffs
> 
> pissed off coz now its probly marked an will get stopped all the time now


Surely you could have outrun them :runaway::runaway:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Attention levels still high today. Cars in other lanes taking phots, etc.

Oh - and nearly forgot - drivers door got keyed while parked in the Wellington Shopping Centre, Aldershot. Two scratches, the deep one being about five inches long.

Dont you just love us British!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> Oh - and nearly forgot - drivers door got keyed while parked in the Wellington Shopping Centre, Aldershot. Two scratches, the deep one being about five inches long.
> 
> Dont you just love us British!


bummer, hope it repairs ok


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Attention levels still high today. Cars in other lanes taking phots, etc.
> 
> Oh - and nearly forgot - drivers door got keyed while parked in the Wellington Shopping Centre, Aldershot. Two scratches, the deep one being about five inches long.
> 
> Dont you just love us British!


 what is it with some scrotes ,gutted for you mate!!

im wondering how long till someone tries or does nick the gtr badge


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Attention levels still high today. Cars in other lanes taking phots, etc.
> 
> Oh - and nearly forgot - drivers door got keyed while parked in the Wellington Shopping Centre, Aldershot. Two scratches, the deep one being about five inches long.
> 
> Dont you just love us British!


Its a World problem not just here in England,feel for you mate Ive had a few cars done during my years of driving, Jealousy is an Evil disease.

CJ


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

wheely said:


> what is it with some scrotes ,gutted for you mate!!
> 
> im wondering how long till someone tries or does nick the gtr badge


Now you've made me go and count the badges! None missing - not even the sought after Nissan-burger


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

have always tended to keep my cars pretty dirty, just to damp down attention a little

Not too easy with a GTR though


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

was at my mates today,few of us chatting about the beast.my mate had followed us down to modified live at oulton park,he said he knew people stared athe the GTR more than his evo 9,but he now thinks its crazy because as he was following us he could see every car that passed the were staring at the GTR :bowdown1: he still says it amazed him how many look at it on the road


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> have always tended to keep my cars pretty dirty, just to damp down attention a little
> 
> Not too easy with a GTR though




Thats just another way to say you're too idle to clean the car


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm with ED!

My liquid yellow R26 is nearly grey!!!!!!

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You've not seen attention until you've taken an R35 to the Nurburgring!

I've never seen so much attention attracted to one car before. Well actually two as Richard W was there in his gorgeous white one.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I find Dirty Metallic Grey seems to look the most unobstrusive 

It's discrete.. and not so obvious.

Unless you have a full exhaust done and the motor's running 

or you start adding gorgeous password jdm carbon bits (temptation BE GONE!)


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> You've not seen attention until you've taken an R35 to the Nurburgring!
> 
> I've never seen so much attention attracted to one car before. Well actually two as Richard W was there in his gorgeous white one.


Great to see the positive reaction to the car from the Germans. Although I believe Mindlesoath insinuated that the Germans hated this car for what it was trying to achieve at the Nurburgring.


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the keyed damage.... These morons need to be sent somewhere and not let back. I hope you get it sorted. 

Have you tried contacting Motorcare in T. wells who are set up to help


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Godspd said:


> Great to see the positive reaction to the car from the Germans. Although I believe Mindlesoath insinuated that the Germans hated this car for what it was trying to achieve at the Nurburgring.


I didn't encounter anything other than overwhelmingly positive comments from all nationalities there. And German, Italian and American people all came up to tell me they loved my plate!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Godspd said:


> Great to see the positive reaction to the car from the Germans. Although I believe Mindlesoath insinuated that the Germans hated this car for what it was trying to achieve at the Nurburgring.


Strange...
im german and i never heard a bad word about the GTR...everybody loves it and even Porsche owners are sitting in their cars with the wide open eyes...s*** its reality,godzilla has arrived

Many germans hate porsches,as the typical porsche driver is an arrogant wa**er...who thinks just because he drives one of them,he is something special...which is isn´t


----------



## rweerasi (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been to the ring many times and I must say that I've never seen "any" std production car generate that much attention!

I even had some young(ish) girls come up and ask for a ride!
I'm not that much to look at, so I'll put that down to the car. :chuckle:


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

i have a r32 gts-t and its gets just as much attention as my r32 gtr. as a matter of fact,... i think more people freaked out about the gts-t than my gtr. i guess because of the color differences and rims the gts-t had gold 19"x 9.5 Volk gtc's on metallic black car.. when i bought it, and it turned every head at any light.then in 2007 i found a gunmetal grey r32 GTR and it had 18"x 8.5 bronze work emotions and it gets no attention on the road unless i take it to a show or meet. so the color and rims has a lot to do with the eye catching.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Attention levels still high today. Cars in other lanes taking phots, etc.
> 
> Oh - and nearly forgot - drivers door got keyed while parked in the Wellington Shopping Centre, Aldershot. Two scratches, the deep one being about five inches long.
> 
> Dont you just love us British!


Man.... at least I got myself to blame for my mishap. That is shyte. Maggots with no respect for themselves or others. 

I posted some info about bodyshops set up to deal with GTRs - 5 in the UK. Let me know if you need any other info I might have.

What colour is the car? Mine is UMS and the paint job is the hard bit. I sent mine to Motorcare in Turnbridge Wells as they are GTR approved (google them) and they are near Motorline Nissan (not affiliated though). The car is going back to Motorline after the bumper is replaced to be certified and checked.

Hope you get it sorted.

Best of luck.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ramsub said:


> Man.... at least I got myself to blame for my mishap. That is shyte. Maggots with no respect for themselves or others.
> 
> I posted some info about bodyshops set up to deal with GTRs - 5 in the UK. Let me know if you need any other info I might have.
> 
> ...


Colour is KAC (no, really) - Titanium Grey. The bodyshop who looks after my Z say that it will have to be blended in so they'll need it for a day and half. £250 - could have been worse - not sure how though!


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> im sure many of you other owners have already noticed, but doesnt the GTR seriously grab attention?
> Every journey is an event for another road user because someone always waves, or at the lights you get the thumbs up or someone is taking a camera phone photo.
> 
> For example,i was blatting near brands hatch today and coming up death hill towards the m25 i outgunned a tvr griffith who i thought might get a bit arsey as we pulled up to the lights. instead i got the thumbs up and the passenger saying
> ...


In response to the attention GTR'S get it is amazing, my silver black series GTR, arrived on the 29th april, and the attention is as you would exspect is great but ive just arrived back from the nurbergring (sat 16th-tues 19th may)and nothing prepares you for the attention i got there it was very overwelming, everytime i went around the car park to find a parking space i was surrounded by people of all ages taking photos, making me stop to talk to me and take more photos, i felt like royalty especially since there were so many wow cars past and present ie lambo countach, gallardo, gt40, ferrari scuderia, f430, porsche gt2/gt3 etc, but they were snapping my gtr, i dont think you will get more attention outside of japan anywere in the world, THEN theres the way the gtr performed on the ring ( with my lack of race experience even) was fantastic to say the least ive always been a confident driver but never really raced, my friend in his porsche 911 turbo who does race found out the hard way what all the gtr fuss was all about, i didnt know the track and kept blowing him away, awesome ! LUKE-C ps if anyone is thinking of going to the nurbergring and needs any help feel free to ask, hope i can help,


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

was handed a section 59 yesterday following a new focus rs out of a 40 zone.both set off and as we did i looked in my mirror to find blue flashing lights ,wasnt even above the speed limit ffs

best bit was, it was the same copper that pulled an searched me an the gtr only two days earlier ..think he's more green with jealousy than the focus rs i was behind pmsl

so not happy feeling like some chav pmsl whats next a asbo:clap::clap:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

not heard of a section 59 before so just tried to look it up....is it this one?
Green Lane Association Ltd. - Section 59 Vehicle Seizures
anyway....might want to try this free advice site: http://www.lawanswers.co.uk/pages/about-law-answers/


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You havent seen Wheely's doughnit video then?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

axolotl said:


> not heard of a section 59 before so just tried to look it up....is it this one?
> Green Lane Association Ltd. - Section 59 Vehicle Seizures


you get a section 59 for anything considerd not normal driving lol i you get done twice you lose your car!! you can get it back at a price

he said we were racing lol


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I was wondering what it was too, suppose it must be that. Seems a bit harsh. 12 months good behaviour required.
Looks like you're getting a bit of a reputation up there Wheely, you wanna duck your nut for a bit!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

LUKE-C said:


> In response to the attention GTR'S get it is amazing, my silver black series GTR, arrived on the 29th april, and the attention is as you would exspect is great but ive just arrived back from the nurbergring (sat 16th-tues 19th may)and nothing prepares you for the attention i got there it was very overwelming, everytime i went around the car park to find a parking space i was surrounded by people of all ages taking photos, making me stop to talk to me and take more photos, i felt like royalty especially since there were so many wow cars past and present ie lambo countach, gallardo, gt40, ferrari scuderia, f430, porsche gt2/gt3 etc, but they were snapping my gtr, i dont think you will get more attention outside of japan anywere in the world, THEN theres the way the gtr performed on the ring ( with my lack of race experience even) was fantastic to say the least ive always been a confident driver but never really raced, my friend in his porsche 911 turbo who does race found out the hard way what all the gtr fuss was all about, i didnt know the track and kept blowing him away, awesome ! LUKE-C ps if anyone is thinking of going to the nurbergring and needs any help feel free to ask, hope i can help,


Ah, so that was you! I was in the Gun Metal one with the (sort of) GODZILLA number plate. I saw you circling the car park looking for a space, but you never managed to park anywhere near me or Richard (in the white one).

The car genuinely feels at home on that track doesn't it?
I've been there a LOT of times, but the car seemed to know the way round much better than I did!

A mate in an M Coupe filmed Richard and I going out for a play:
YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR at Nurburgring


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Naranja said:


> I was wondering what it was too, suppose it must be that. Seems a bit harsh. 12 months good behaviour required.
> Looks like you're getting a bit of a reputation up there Wheely, you wanna duck your nut for a bit!


and how do you keep a low profile driving a GTR?? pmsl:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

wheely said:


> and how do you keep a low profile driving a GTR?? pmsl:chuckle::chuckle:


Fair point, especially in a white one maybe. I've had loads of attention in mine but, fortunately, not from the old Bill....yet.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

how can they prove you were racing? there's no law against acceleration....not yet at least. you're just unlucky...either that or he's picking on you. this is like 1984, next they're going to start arresting people for enjoying driving. i bet if you appealed you could get it cancelled. i heard of someone got caught doing 145mph on a dual carriageway in a NSX. the police charged him with dangerous driving....the judge said he was speeding but it wasn't dangerous so he was cleared of dangerous driving


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Fair point, especially in a white one maybe. I've had loads of attention in mine but, fortunately, not from the old Bill....yet.


even tonight parked in the local carpark ,whilst my daughter ran in the chippy.an bloke came over saying wow lol turned out he was thinking of putting a order in for one..think he will now:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

axolotl said:


> how can they prove you were racing? there's no law against acceleration....not yet at least. you're just unlucky...either that or he's picking on you. this is like 1984, next they're going to start arresting people for enjoying driving. i bet if you appealed you could get it cancelled. i heard of someone got caught doing 145mph on a dual carriageway in a NSX. the police charged him with dangerous driving....the judge said he was speeding but it wasn't dangerous so he was cleared of dangerous driving


exactly what i am going to do,seen as im in a wheelchair


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

just found the article 
BBC News | UK | 145mph not dangerous driving - court


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Ah, so that was you! I was in the Gun Metal one with the (sort of) GODZILLA number plate. I saw you circling the car park looking for a space, but you never managed to park anywhere near me or Richard (in the white one).
> 
> The car genuinely feels at home on that track doesn't it?
> I've been there a LOT of times, but the car seemed to know the way round much better than I did!
> ...


Great Video. Always loved the M Coupe, was that one standard? Or just particularly well driven? Was nearly in your boot for most of the lap! (Straight bits notwithstanding).


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

it looks to me like the acceleration of the GT-R was in another league to the beemer but for whatever reason the M was braking later and so catching up on the entry to bends. I think if i was paying for the brakes on the gt-r at the going price i would have been a little gentle on them too and still enjoyed the handling and acceleration although i think i'd have to have a few lessons before i could drive as well as david


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The M Coupe had a different diff for better acceleration, track suspension and wider track wheels with Toyo R888 track day tyres plus uprated brakes. However its engine was mainly standard other than exhaust and maybe a remap.

However, its driver, Chris Williams, is a seriously talented driver. He went out by himself later and got an 8.00 min bridge to gantry which is very quick. 
My fastest in comparison was only 8:23...

But I always drive the Ring like a road rather than a track, leaving plenty of room for mistakes, both my own and others around me (some of whom might be unseen, lying across the track in front of me).

I have no real interest in setting personal bests; they would never be close to what Suzuki-san can do, so what does it prove?


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Ah, so that was you! I was in the Gun Metal one with the (sort of) GODZILLA number plate. I saw you circling the car park looking for a space, but you never managed to park anywhere near me or Richard (in the white one).
> 
> The car genuinely feels at home on that track doesn't it?
> I've been there a LOT of times, but the car seemed to know the way round much better than I did!
> ...


David yu & richard Watching you two on video brings back all them memories you both look awesome driving, the gtrs look awesome, i did laugh when i seen your reg GODZILLA very cool, i wanted to say hello but we seemed to be going opposite way all the time, (shame) was you both not overwelmed with the attention we got in our gtrs, before i went to ring i got my brake fluid changed for racing fluid, and the brake lines changed from rubber to metal/steel the difference was amazing, we did 2 very hard laps after one another and the brakes after 26mile were the same awesome ,i dont know what mods you two have done to your cars (probrably loads) but you seem to be having loads of fun,not to mention the bmw recording you, thanks for putting a smile on me face boys, LUKE-C


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Luke. I had no problems with brake fluid or hoses, pedal was still firm after 2 consecutive laps. But I did get a steady judder later on in the 2nd day and that did not go away. 

Doesn't really show up in road driving and I imagine a bit of daily driving will remove the uneven pad material that is likely to be causing it.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

more likely warped a disk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> more likely warped a disk


Did you manage to do that to yours Robbie?
Gary Finney at Middlehurst says he never saw one on any of the 20-odd Academy cars and I certainly wasn't driving it as hard as any of those...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the reports from japan say they are weak.

cracks first, can you see any?

R


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope, no cracks yet. Nordschleife is not that hard on brakes either.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've seen cracks on 3 GTRs (jdms) so far


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, cracks are inevitable on drilled discs. My Z06's brakes cracked after only a couple of track days, but they never warped.

The Brembos are floating discs too I think, so shouldn't warp. I make sure never to leave the handbrake on when hot etc.

Although holding the car steady in the queue to come off the track is a dilemma. Is it better to have the clutch continually slipping, holding it still or gently touch the brakes?... :runaway:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

At Silverstone my instructor got me to warm "down" as well as warm up so the last time round we didn't get up much speed on the hangar straight and braked gently and gradually before leaving the track. This was my first track experience though so I'm clearly no expert.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think all disks can warp, floating or not

not sure the disks where stock on the Academy days? did they have holes in?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> did they have holes in?


They did by the time I'd finished......:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> not sure the disks where stock on the Academy days? did they have holes in?



well they had holes


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yep give you that one

how new where the disks?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

only thing I can recall is that my instuctor was pretty keen on managing brake use


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I had better shut up now......in case i drop myself in the do do

I know some people don't like them but AP for £300 disk is good


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

_shaun_ said:


> :squintdan
> 
> Do you all think in about a year plus it will still turn heads etc? I guess it would as the R34 GTR does?!
> 
> Any idea how many R34s there are in the UK for comparison?


On the last official count there were the 80 UK cars (of which 10 had been written off) + approx 100 imports. This was about 5 years ago. If you say anywhere between 150 - 200 i think you`ll be fairly close.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

hodgie said:


> On the last official count there were the 80 UK cars (of which 10 had been written off) + approx 100 imports. This was about 5 years ago. If you say anywhere between 150 - 200 i think you`ll be fairly close.




I would go along with that ,the legal cut off point for importing the 34 was April 2004 I think:nervous: ,then a few more came in through loopholes 18 months ago or so ,since then with the pound being worthless I doubt very much if many more have landed as it's just not viable anymore as the importer would be making a loss .200 ish I would say is about right.

Quite a few cars that came in to the Uk over 5 years have gone abroad now too .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I had better shut up now......in case i drop myself in the do do
> 
> I know some people don't like them but AP for £300 disk is good


I for one would be happy with AP rotors on my GTR when the need arises.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

David,

Is most of your ring driving experience to date in your Z06? 

I only ask as your line looks like that of someone who normally drives a left hooker (as in the car is a few feet left of where I would expect) except on Karussel where you were about spot on.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Academy cars had Pagid pads (RS 29?) - I don't know whether these are more disc "friendly" than OEM.

D


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

peterpeter said:


> im sure many of you other owners have already noticed, but doesnt the GTR seriously grab attention?
> Every journey is an event for another road user because someone always waves, or at the lights you get the thumbs up or someone is taking a camera phone photo.
> 
> For example,i was blatting near brands hatch today and coming up death hill towards the m25 i outgunned a tvr griffith who i thought might get a bit arsey as we pulled up to the lights. instead i got the thumbs up and the passenger saying
> ...


Picked up today and on the drive home met up with an R34:thumbsup: I had to take steady as had my 2 kids in car and keeping it below 3500rpm

Made me laugh the number of camera phones being pointed at the car. Stopped on way home to feed the kids in a McDonolds and number of people walking up to the car to peer in through windows (Finger prints all over)


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

CCGT said:


> Picked up today and on the drive home met up with an R34:thumbsup: I had to take steady as had my 2 kids in car and keeping it below 3500rpm
> 
> Made me laugh the number of camera phones being pointed at the car. Stopped on way home to feed the kids in a McDonolds and number of people walking up to the car to peer in through windows (Finger prints all over)


Whats your 1st impressions of the GTR, is it as good as you expected?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My first impression.......

Utterly stunning. Better than I remember from Silverstone. Done about 200 miles today and every one has been a dream.

Easy cruiser on the motorway, blindingly good on more open roads. 

Audio system is fab. Easy peasy to copy cds and paired iPhone straight away. Just had to manually add my usual numbers (took 5 mins).

Willall y pipe has a slight increase in noise on motoway but not intrusive. 

The only weird thing is the keyless go. Keep wanting to put it into the dash!!


All in all...... I've never been this happy in a car ever. I really can't stop smiling and looking at it!


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

your back!! I thought u'd be driving arround the kakes til the early hours of the morning!!
Im taking the train to St Helens in the morning & I cant wait..
Enjoy the car & dont ignore the wife too much!!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> My first impression.......
> 
> Utterly stunning. Better than I remember from Silverstone. Done about 200 miles today and every one has been a dream.
> 
> ...


Ditto Ditto etc etc

I agree totally, seems much better on the road than i remember at silverstone, altho dont quite agree on the stereo, im with robbie in that im not overly impressed.
Some tracks sound good others not so, dont have great mid range, and if ive got the missus in the car so stereos on but on a lower volume the quality is fairly average and the sound stage is all in the footwell.
I totally agree with you on the fact that of all the cars ive had, i most bowled over by this though

N


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've seen the GTR in the metal up close loads of times but today was the first time I actually saw one on the road and I've got to admit it was stunning- especially compared to everything else around.

Was in my 32GTR and it was coming down the road in the opposite direction to me- got so excited I forgot to flash!


----------

